# "Purple Hearts: Back From Iraq" by Nina Berman



## marlene (14 Feb 2005)

I saw an interview with the author Nina Berman on CBC - "The Hour" last week. It looks really interesting if not somewhat heartbreaking. I got the idea from listening to the author that the book is more of a photo documentary as opposed to a straight on read. It's with respect to soldiers injured in Iraq  (so many who are just kids) who have returned to the States and are now attempting to carry on with their lives. 

Has anyone read this book yet? I'd like to hear more about it from those who have. Do you recommend it?

Merlane


----------

